# Logan taper attchment



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (May 4, 2018)

Just found the 2 end pcs of an original Logan Taper attachment...  What are the odds of finding the bar and slide part?  I have the cover of the cross slide...

Figured the ends pcs to be a coup...LOL


----------



## Chuck K (May 4, 2018)

I've bought and sold a lot of logans.  Never had one with the taper attachment.  Had a couple that had the cross slide covers for it.  I think you're going to need a lot of patience.  If I happen to run across any parts I'll keep you in mind.  Good luck


----------



## wa5cab (May 7, 2018)

Richard,

Although I've seen a few, I've never owned a Logan.  So I'm not particularly familiar with accessory availability.  However, I expect as Chuck implied that taper attachments are scarce.  There are a lot more Atlas lathes around than Logans and the taper attachment is probably second only to the tool post grinder in its rarity.  However, two things - first, on the Logans, the cross slide has to be changed out in order to use the factory taper attachment. and second, looking at the drawings, the two pieces that you found are likely the most difficult to make from scratch.  We happen to have drawings made of the Atlas taper attachment.  And from the catalog photograph of the Logan unit, I see no reason why the Atlas one wouldn't fit the Logan lathe.  The only two things that you would have to do are probably minor height adjustments to the slide.  And adapt the bar that sits on top of the slide and attaches to and drives the cross slide in or out to the standard Logan cross slide.  On the Atlas, the push-pull bar attaches to the cross slide in the hole where the screw attaching the cross slide nut normally goes plus the tapped hole for the screw that normally attaches the cross feed screw cover or guard.  Anyway, take a look.  The drawings are in the Atlas-Craftsman section of Downloads.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 7, 2018)

I have a 11" Logan and I'm planning on building my own taper attachment. Mr Pete cast a few cross slide end part. And he sold me the spare casting , I'm figuring on using a a rod and boxed bearing as the taper, stand offs ill build and the adjustable part I plan on using graduation plus a micrometer  head for fine adjustments. I think it'll be 24" - 30" at most but I think I could go up to 36"" between centers . Really if you think about it it's pretty easy to build one.


----------



## wa5cab (May 8, 2018)

If you lengthen the angle setting bar significantly, you might want to use "T" or "I" section bar instead of just flat bar to maintain the same stiffness.  And you will have to re-calculate the setting scale.  

Note that if you increase the bar length you will decrease the maximum angle that it can cut.  I don't recall what that is with the stock unit but just be sure that you don't decrease the range so much that you can't cut a 3MT.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (May 8, 2018)

You say the cross slide needs changed out? or do you me the cross slide cover? I cobbled a taper attachment, but it had been so many years since I had seen one of this older style there were some fairly important features that were forgotten. Thankfully since finding these side pcs no one will even know of my silliness..lol


----------



## Silverbullet (May 9, 2018)

If you add adjustable slots on both ends of the attachment it will cut them to any degree . Just the need is all not to many tapers are called for that can't be done on standard attachments.


----------



## wa5cab (May 10, 2018)

Richard White (richardsrelics) said:


> You say the cross slide needs changed out? or do you mean the cross slide cover? I cobbled a taper attachment, but it had been so many years since I had seen one of this older style there were some fairly important features that were forgotten. Thankfully since finding these side pcs no one will even know of my silliness..lol


Richard,

Apparently the whole cross slide.  If you will go to Downloads, find Logan & Wards, open it, open the Catalogs folder and open and look at page 11 of the 1953 catalog, you will see a photo of a Logan taper attachment with a long slotted extension sticking out and over the top of the taper attachment slide.  Text doesn't say whether it is for 10", 11" or 12" but apparently they all look similar.  When I first saw that I assumed that the taper attachment came with a longer replacement for the cross slide screw cover.  But later, someone had what they called an odd looking cross slide and it turns out that the slotted extension is a part of the cross slide. I don't recall whether someone recognized it or he called Logan but it turned out that it was the special taper attachment cross slide.  The text in the catalog does say that the cross slide becomes a permanent part of the lathe.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (May 10, 2018)

I see the cross slide "greyed out" but the cover is not, so that is how I saw that as needing just the cover.... I actually have that manual and that is what I am going by as in deciding what I need.  There are only 2 screws holding the original cover on and I have often wondered if that was enough when machining to hold it all together...
I will probably modify the current cover that I made to be a tad more rigid and just go from there..


----------



## wa5cab (May 10, 2018)

I thought the same thing until the member came across one of the taper attachment cross slides.  What I would suggest is to make a slotted puller bar similar to the one used on the Atlas and somehow attach it to the standard cross slide.  On the Atlas, the screw cover is removable (one screw) and the cross slide nut is attached to the cross slide by one screw in a hole that is 3/8" dia. thru (a short post on top of the brass nut fits up into the hole).  There are three tapped holes in the puller bar for leveling screws and one hole for the screw that was retaining the cover.  All of that would have to be adjusted to fit the Logan.  The parts drawings are in the Atlas lathe accessories folder in Downloads.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 11, 2018)

If you guys want to see it done both ways , YouTube videos by Mr Pete the shop teacher shows adding on and the full replacement type cross slide . And you do have to remove the slide screw when taper cutting .. That's how I bought his extra casting for my logan. Watch and learn he's quite a guy.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Dec 10, 2018)

Well, I wanted to make things right and I got to smile this weekend...

Visited the fellow that sold me the 2 parts of an original Logan Taper attachment.  He was showing me his lathe and I spotted the way cover was made for the taper attachment that he had sold me.  I asked if we could swap covers and he agreed. 
I was quite surprised when I realized that his way cover was one whole piece, just as you fine folks stated it should be.

The cover is the cross slide as well, so he agreed to allow me swap parts out, which I will do in April when we have our meeting at his place.

Now if I can just find the other parts...I will look much harder in April. 

This is good!


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 10, 2018)

Here is what the attachment on my 2557 looks like.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 13, 2018)

After looking at several catalogs and reading comments from several people, I've come to the conclusion that Logan never made what on any other badge would be the missing part(s).


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Dec 30, 2018)

So does anyone have the taper attachment for the 10 inch Logan's?  Looking for the length of the bar.  I now have a Bridgeport in the shop, so I should have little trouble making what I need, just need to know the length of an original.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Feb 5, 2019)

So no one here has an original Taper attachment for a 10 inch Logan Model 820 lathe?


----------



## Low tech (Feb 6, 2019)

Richard White (richardsrelics) said:


> So no one here has an original Taper attachment for a 10 inch Logan Model 820 lathe?


I don’t have a Logan 820 but I do have a Model 1955 which is a 11” lathe . It has an original Logan taper attachment . I bought the TA new old stock with the original paper work . It was an unopened box from 1955 . You can see it on page 4 about  four entries down on the Show Us Your Logan thread . 

The bar is 19 1/2 “ long . I hope this helps....Steve


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Feb 6, 2019)

Steve, thanks,

While the 2 lathes were pretty close to identical, I suppose with that info i could make a bar, and test the taper to see how far off it would be...
Downside would be if I am wrong, I would need to trig it out to make any corrections...
Add to that, if you notice I use a Turret bed stock and the one end of the taper attachment will NOT attach past that point...I am contemplating modifying it so that I can thread on a taper... I messaged the guys on the Logan Facebook page...Not sure I will get an answer.... even offered to buy one if available...the bar only that is...



Richard


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 7, 2019)

Richard,

First, if you have a true bed turret, you shouldn't have a carriage.  If you have a turret tailstock, it can reach over the carriage so long as you back the cross slide up to the front of the lathe.  Did you post a photo of your lathe in some other thread?


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Feb 7, 2019)

Goto the Show us your Logan Lathe, page 3, 4th thread from the bottom... that shows what I bought and what I did to it... that was 3 years ago, and I use it, probably more than what a hobby lathe should be used, but.... Still holds the tolerances I want, just want to thread on a taper now... I can pay someone on a CNC lathe to do it faster but what fun is that!  Or you can click on my avatar on the left here...


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 7, 2019)

OK.  That is a bed turret.  A turret tailstock or tailstock turret usually looks like a lever-operated tailstock with a turret attached to the ram.  See attached photo.  I don't recall whether or not Logan offered one.

However, it appears that the extendible part of the Logan version of the bed turret can fit between the right saddle arms and get closer to the headstock than I thought.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Feb 7, 2019)

Richard White (richardsrelics) said:


> I messaged the guys on the Logan Facebook page...Not sure I will get an answer.... even offered to buy one if available...the bar only that is...



Have you tried emailing them? They're pretty responsive in my experience. http://www.lathe.com/contact_us.htm


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Feb 7, 2019)

I also have the tail stock turret as well but I do not use it, also have an original steady rest as well...


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Feb 12, 2019)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Have you tried emailing them? They're pretty responsive in my experience. http://www.lathe.com/contact_us.htm


Did that the other day, I now have all missing parts on order... Gonna be a good day with a complete Logan Taper attachment

Thanks


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Feb 19, 2019)

Well my parts arrived, quite expensive for what I bought....I am a tool maker, so I understand what is involved in making things, I even have a business doing just that making things for people.  I will just leave it at that...


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Apr 29, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  That is a bed turret.  A turret tailstock or tailstock turret usually looks like a lever-operated tailstock with a turret attached to the ram.  See attached photo.  I don't recall whether or not Logan offered one.
> 
> However, it appears that the extendible part of the Logan version of the bed turret can fit between the right saddle arms and get closer to the headstock than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 287087


I have one of those as well, never use it.....of course many of us have "things" we collect and rarely use, but that is the fun of it eh?


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Apr 29, 2019)

One more piece of the puzzle is complete, picked up the taper attachment cross slide Saturday, installed it yesterday afternoon. I am down to modifying the slider block height and making the locking nut to secure the cross slide cover to the taper attachment slider and THEN I can start cutting on a taper.... been a long time, can't wait the thread on that taper as well.


----------

